# "TV HDMI Input Does Not Support Copy Protection"



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

"Use Component Cables" 

I've been seeing this message recently. My TV's HDMI is fine and I can watch anything I want. 

Is this a coding error?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection

The next step in DRM/Copyright protection.

Theres nothing wrong per say, your tv set just doesnt support HDCP. As more channels and networks begin to support it the less you will be able to watch until you upgrade to a different tv or use component cable (though rumor has it phase 2 of HDCP will knock out component too)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Inkosaurus said:


> Theres nothing wrong per say, your tv set just doesnt support HDCP.


HDMI TVs that don't support HDCP are very rare. They must be at least seven years old and have shipped to stores prior to July 1, 2005.

We need to know much more about the setup including whether or not there's an AVR or a switch involved and what channels it is happening on.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Fair enough lol. I still wouldnt rule out the TV's age though, for the time being its still the safest bet.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Are you running the output of your TV to another device (like a DVD recorder) as well as the TV? This could trigger the copy protection message.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have the same issue on 1 of my 4 TVs that are connected via HDMI. It is because of the TV itself. It doesn't appear to be as old as you say, but I got it free from a third party, so I know nothing about it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Supramom2000 said:


> I have the same issue on 1 of my 4 TVs that are connected via HDMI. It is because of the TV itself. It doesn't appear to be as old as you say, but I got it free from a third party, so I know nothing about it.


Then use Internet resources to research your free TV capabilities and features. Check for HDCP support.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't really care enough to search. I don't use that TV. It gets used maybe once every 2 weeks. And it only has issues on Showtime.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Supramom2000 said:


> I don't really care enough to search. I don't use that TV. It gets used maybe once every 2 weeks. And it only has issues on Showtime.


Happens to me when older TV connected to HDMI is powered down and HDMI cable is left plugged into it, but only when trying to view "protected" content, such as HBO/Cinemax, Starz/Encore and certain On-Demand titles from mainstream cable channels.

However, Showtime/TMC for me aren't causing problems, yet.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Inkosaurus said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection
> 
> The next step in DRM/Copyright protection.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong per say, your tv set just doesnt support HDCP. As more channels and networks begin to support it the less you will be able to watch until you upgrade to a different tv or use component cable (though rumor has it phase 2 of HDCP will knock out component too)


Well, if knocking out component happens anytime soon, I'll be dropping any and all channels to do so. Not worried so much about PPV, which would make more sense. (Don't watch a lot of PPV; it wouldn't be that big an issue for me.) But if it happens to premiums, they'll be the first to go.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

"Delroy E Walleye" said:


> Well, if knocking out component happens anytime soon, I'll be dropping any and all channels to do so. Not worried so much about PPV, which would make more sense. (Don't watch a lot of PPV; it wouldn't be that big an issue for me.) But if it happens to premiums, they'll be the first to go.


You'll drop those channels and another 1K will sign up and get those channels. Kind of no point to dropping them as you won't hurt them only yourself cause you'll miss all the shows you've been use to watching. I know it's your choice and I respect that. I am just curious as to why you'd drop them if they do black out component? Maybe once they get better protection for their content and they see increased revenue, maybe we will see a slow down of the price increases? One can dream right?! LOL


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Are you running the output of your TV to another device (like a DVD recorder) as well as the TV? This could trigger the copy protection message.


No. The TV is less than two years old and this message only recently began appearing. No programming, to date, has been blocked.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection
> 
> The next step in DRM/Copyright protection.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong per say, your tv set just doesnt support HDCP. As more channels and networks begin to support it the less you will be able to watch until you upgrade to a different tv or use component cable (though rumor has it phase 2 of HDCP will knock out component too)


His set could very well support HDCP and still get these messages. I know my panny plasma supports HDCP and I will get the message for a second or two on rare occasions.

The problem is the committee designed HDMI interface. Implementations of HDMI w/HDCP shouldn't be an issue at all at this stage of the game, that they still are having issues is very damning of the interface.

We can add the HDCP oddities to the other HDMI oddities that have shown up over the years.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> His set could very well support HDCP and still get these messages. I know my panny plasma supports HDCP and I will get the message for a second or two on rare occasions.
> 
> The problem is the committee designed HDMI interface. Implementations of HDMI w/HDCP shouldn't be an issue at all at this stage of the game, that they still are having issues is very damning of the interface.
> 
> We can add the HDCP oddities to the other HDMI oddities that have shown up over the years.


Mine does support HDCP. I believe you are correct and it is a HDMI standards/implementation issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

At one point last year I had HDMI and Component cables run from the DTV receiver to my TV so I could compare the pictures from the different cable methods. 
With both of them plugged into my TV if I chose the Component Cable Input I would get that message about using the Component Cables. 
I called them about that since I was getting the message using the component cables. 
The guy was sharp and on top of the problem. He told me to unplug the HDMI cable. I did and the picture popped right up.

After reading the many many complaints about the HDMI handshakes I decided to unplug from the HDMI permanently. I now just run the Component cables on my HR23 since it does away with the handshake and has the exact same picture quality ( I do not rent PPVs ).

*EDIT: I use an optical cable out to my Yamaha for sound when watching TV when my son is awake and the red and white and TV sound when he is asleep since I have the sound way down low.*


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The problem with using component cables these days is that if you want a home theater type setup, most of the lower to low-mid range AVRs are not including many or no component inputs, going all HDMI.

You have to move up the food chain a bit to get those analog inputs.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> The problem with using component cables these days is that if you want a home theater type setup, most of the lower to low-mid range AVRs are not including many or no component inputs, going all HDMI.
> 
> You have to move up the food chain a bit to get those analog inputs.


Yeah since component cables audio only supports SD audio that makes sense lol.
If you want HD sound you need HDMI or optic cables.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Inkosaurus said:


> Yeah since component cables audio only supports SD audio that makes sense lol.
> If you want HD sound you need HDMI or optic cables.


Huh ? No one hold your hands to use L/R analog signal with _separate_ video [component] cable - use optical with it.
Component cable it's a VIDEO cable. 
And what is "*SD*" audio ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Huh ? No one hold your hands to use L/R analog signal with _separate_ video [component] cable - use optical with it.
> Component cable it's a VIDEO cable.
> And what is "*SD*" audio ?


My Yamaha displays Dolby Digital on the HD channels and Pro Logic on the SD channels ( which I do not watch ).
I guess that could be called SD audio.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are missed point of using separate analog video cable [component] and digital audio [optical], plus you are mixed analog audio and digital audio signals.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> You are missed point of using separate analog video cable [component] and digital audio [optical], plus you are mixed analog audio and digital audio signals.


I don't understand what you are saying.

I run Optical / Digital with the TV speakers turned down so low you can not hear them, they are basically turned off without having to actualy turn them off. All sounds come thru my Yamaha and the the surround sound speakers and sub woofers.

When I run the TV speakers, the Yamaha is not even turned on. The red and white cables are run directly to the TV from the DTV receiver and do not go to the Yamaha.

To me, I run either or and not mixed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean in the discussion, when components cables mistakenly tied to L/R analog audio. They are separate and L/R easily replacing by digital optical cable.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Got it.
Thanks


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Alebob911 said:


> You'll drop those channels and another 1K will sign up and get those channels. Kind of no point to dropping them as you won't hurt them only yourself cause you'll miss all the shows you've been use to watching. I know it's your choice and I respect that. I am just curious as to why you'd drop them if they do black out component? Maybe once they get better protection for their content and they see increased revenue, maybe we will see a slow down of the price increases? One can dream right?! LOL


Right now I need component mainly because my monitors and A/V equipment are older, but also component and either optical or RCA audio is just plain easier for me to split, switch, re-route and re-configure as needed, for BD player, DVD recorder, DVHS, etc... Mostly optical for audio, though, and sometimes RF coax. That plus the HDMI input is starting to flake a little on the one TV where I do use it. (That particular TV, an older Sony HiScan, does actually see a _slight_ improvement in PQ with HDMI).

But I'm not really too worried about component going dark. It's more likely my old equipment would be replaced by then. Only if it happens much sooner will it be a real problem.

This was also supposed to happen this year with new BD players and discs downrezzing component. So far no probs, yet for me there, either, but I've got an older low-end player and I haven't kept up with what's going on too much in that industry, lately. My BDs play just fine (so far).

As far as missing the shows, probably not too much. Premiums are just plain nice to have and convenient to catch up on flicks missed theatrically a year earlier, but certainly not necessary. BTW, have you ever actully *tried* dropping your premiums? I have, and retention really throws the book (and sometimes $$) off at you, which indicates to me that they actually *are* a pretty important revenue stream for them (besides them having pumped a lot of new HD channel resources into premiums, rather than more mainstream cable channels that a lot of folks really seem to want).

I don't really see how "content protection" translates to increased revenue and slowdown of price increases unless the content providers are going to lower their prices along with it. No one is gonna give us a break just because more people sign up, they just keep (and hopefully) re-invest the extra $$. As far as those 1K subscribers signing up, who knows how many actually wind up _keeping_ their premiums when they get the first "real" statement 3 mo later? (I'm sure retention makes it hard for them, too.)

Since none of this rant helps the original poster, and to try getting a little more back on topic I would also like to add that using component does seem in many cases to solve (by eliminating) many HDMI issues of this type and should only pose a problem for those really _needing_ 1080p for PPV movies, 3D or a second HD output from their DVR/receiver (not to mention the component workaround for folks needing the UI graphics for standard-def TVs/recorders).

At the same time I _do_ realize it can be a major inconvenience to have to deal separately with audio and the fact that it should work correctly in the first place to be a major annoyance.

Suffice it to say, though, knocking out component is gonna be a real problem for many more people than just me.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep it civil. Discuss the topic and not each other.

Mike


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

This could also be caused by having an older AV receiver that does not support HDCP.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

kram said:


> This could also be caused by having an older AV receiver that does not support HDCP.


In my setup, there is no HDMI being switched through my receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

narrod said:


> In my setup, there is no HDMI being switched through my receiver.


Have you tried another HDMI cable?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

If I try to watch my TV via my Slingbox 500 using the HDMI interface, I get that error message. As a result, if I want to watch protected content, then I have to configure the connection to use the Component Input instead.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Narrod, I haven't seen you answer yet, do you have this receiver hooked up to more than one TV using the component, S-Video, or composite video ouputs? Are you seeing this error message on the TV that is using the HDMI output from your DirecTV receiver, or on a different TV?


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Narrod, I haven't seen you answer yet, do you have this receiver hooked up to more than one TV using the component, S-Video, or composite video ouputs? Are you seeing this error message on the TV that is using the HDMI output from your DirecTV receiver, or on a different TV?


Hooked up to one TV. HDMI between TV and DVR. I have not tried a different HDMI cable.


----------



## coopetal (Jul 17, 2015)

Same issue developed a week ago and was intermittent. 
Tried cable swaps w/o success, then AV receiver tech support who said it was known technical issue with my (2010) TV becoming increasingly out-of-date as more digital rights management comes onboard and provided link to this post. 
Reading this stream finally turned on the light and I downloaded TV firmware updates, uploaded to TV via USB, and we're done.
Thanks.


----------

